# Bringing our cars over



## shashy (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,
We are hoping to make the move early/middle of next year and want to bring our two classic minis over with us. Does anyone know how you go about this as we havn't got a clue.
Thanks,
Shashy


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is a link you may find useful:

BSF 5048 Importing a Vehicle Into Canada

If the cars comply with the requirements, I'm sure if you do a google search, you will find an organisation that can arrange the actual shipping.

Good luck


----------

